# What is the assessment for autism?



## N1kki

Ive just been to another school to discuss changing in september for new primary school,now within 5 mins of talking to the headteacher,he told me my son could have minor signs of autism,well i'm going to take him to the doctors tomorrow to see a doctor and then hopefully be referred to have something done.

I am just wondering what sort off asessment they do for autism?:shrug:


----------



## TTC LADY

I don't have any personal experience of dealing with autism, but I'm very surprised that a headteacher can say that within 5 mins of meeting your LO. Is he a health professional ?

Out of interest what were the minor signs he suggested were symptomatic of autism ?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

The assessments are long and dragged out, it is not a easy diagnosis at all. I wouldn't listen to a head teacher to be fair, they told me my son DIDNT have autism (he does lol and was diagnosed later on)

Best bet is speak to doctor but this involves refurals and assessments, its not a 2min diagnosis and often goes on for months x


----------



## JASMAK

she isn't qualified to diagnos that!!! She can have her questions, but she shouldn't 'label' anything! Go see your pediatrician about any concerns. Maybe this teach can write a detailed letter of her concerns for you to bring.

Here, where I am (Canada), my daughter was diagnosed after 10 months of assessments. It took 3 pediatricians, 1 occuational therapists, and 3 Speech Therapists to write their reports, along with her infant development worker who came weekly. Then, all those reports went to the neuropschologist, who did all day testing one day, and made the final diagnosis. That was in 2007.


----------



## Anna_due Dec

Did the new school get info from the old school? By the way minor autism symptoms may actually be Aspergers syndrome which is the more milder form. Google it and see if it sounds like your child. You would have a better idea of your child than the school.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My son has high functioning autism, This means he has high IQ but he did have speech delay, the process for us took about 2 yrs x


----------



## mummy2one

Hi :flower:
We are only just starting the procedure for Autism assessment and will have our first multi agency meeting next month where a decision could be made but probably wont :cry: we have been on this path for 18months-2yr now and its taking it toll emotionally :cry::cry:


----------



## Weeplin

It takes ages from what I know. My son first started getting referals back in summer last year. He was referred for speech therapy and development therapy but I have since moved and he has an appointment to be evaluated next month which will no doubt result in more waiting and referals for waiting lists.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

mummy2one said:


> Hi :flower:
> We are only just starting the procedure for Autism assessment and will have our first multi agency meeting next month where a decision could be made but probably wont :cry: we have been on this path for 18months-2yr now and its taking it toll emotionally :cry::cry:

Hugs hun, my son had his first referral age 2yrs 8mths and he was diagnosed age 5! xx I dont think the diagnosis made much diff school wise though.


----------



## mummy2one

Midnight_Fairy said:


> mummy2one said:
> 
> 
> Hi :flower:
> We are only just starting the procedure for Autism assessment and will have our first multi agency meeting next month where a decision could be made but probably wont :cry: we have been on this path for 18months-2yr now and its taking it toll emotionally :cry::cry:
> 
> Hugs hun, my son had his first referral age 2yrs 8mths and he was diagnosed age 5! xx I dont think the diagnosis made much diff school wise though.Click to expand...

Thanks hun :flower:
It is a long process, its only since we moved the health professionals took us seriously. Luckily I do have people I can talk to but emotionally it is starting to really take its toll.


----------



## kelzyboo

The assesment is the ADOS you can look it up if you want to but don't worry a head teacher cannot diagnose this so don't worry until you have spoken to a doctor or ed psychologist, it is a long process took us just over a year but thats because i pushed them would still be waiting now if i hadn't!!

Talk to someone with experience of Autism, having minor signs doesn't mean it is xx


----------



## JASMAK

I think the more obvious the autis, the easier to diagonse. we knew there was 'something' when makena was a newborn. she was diagnosed at age 2


----------



## Newt

they did a test on Oscar at his very 1st appointment that pointed to some signs, thaqt was a year ago, but still no diagnosis, its a very long drawn out process.


----------

